# Alaska Campgrounds



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

This is mainly for the Alaskans but feel free to chime in if you can answer. I am looking for information on campground in and around the Kenai Peninsula. I am familiar with a few in the Sterling area as I have tent camped but am looking to broaden my knowledge of the others.

Thanks


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

usmc03 said:


> This is mainly for the Alaskans but feel free to chime in if you can answer. I am looking for information on campground in and around the Kenai Peninsula. I am familiar with a few in the Sterling area as I have tent camped but am looking to broaden my knowledge of the others.
> 
> Thanks
> [snapback]120534[/snapback]​


I'm just getting started myself, but my neighbor pointed me towards Kenai Princess lodge. I think I'm going to check it out, but I prefer to dry camp. Maybe I'll stay there when the 'reds' start coming in, and leave the DW with the hot tub and pool. As you find more sites, keep me posted.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

mik0445 said:


> I'm just getting started myself, but my neighbor pointed me towards Kenai Princess lodge. I think I'm going to check it out, but I prefer to dry camp. Maybe I'll stay there when the 'reds' start coming in, and leave the DW with the hot tub and pool. As you find more sites, keep me posted.
> [snapback]120560[/snapback]​


I can't speak to the camping facilities, but I can tell you that the Kenai Princess Lodge is WONDERFUL! I did an Alaska land tour/cruise with Princess Lines a few years ago. Our last and favorite stop on the land tour was at the Kenai Princess Lodge. It's in a beautiful setting overlooking the Kenai River with very comfortable cabin like rooms complete with a wood burning fireplace. The main restaurant has more of a "fine dining" menu but isn't overly fancy and the prices were reasonable. There is also a bar/lounge with burgers, etc. and a deck with a wonderful view of the river below. The whole group wished we had more time than the two days we were there, could easily spend a week there!


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Camping Fan said:


> mik0445 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just getting started myself, but my neighbor pointed me towards Kenai Princess lodge.Â I think I'm going to check it out, but I prefer to dry camp.Â Maybe I'll stay there when the 'reds' start coming in, and leave the DW with the hot tub and pool.Â As you find more sites, keep me posted.
> ...


Well, wasn't really speaking of the rooms, more of the associated campground, but I've heard that you are able to use all of the facilities when you camp there.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

We stayed at the lodge and seem to remember people from the RV park being able to use the facilities also. If I remember the fee is pretty spendy to stay.

We are heading out to Portage Glacier for a couple days later this afternoon. Being it is the first trip, we are staying close. I will let you know how it is when we get back.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Just wanted to add an update on our first trip. Stayed at the Willawaw camp ground in Portage Valley. Very nicely kept and clean. It has 60 spaces with many double spots. We stayed two nights and had a great time.

Here are links to a few pictures of the view you get upon entering the campground.

Entrance
Entrance #2

The images are fairly large so be warned.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Cool pictures (yes..pun intended)


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice pictures!







If you can't enjoy yourself with that view out your door, you don't how to live.


----------

